# Springtime Numbers



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well, its safe to say my errant shots did the trick this fall in SE ND!

On the way down to LaMoure on Sunday, along Hwy 1 and 13 my buddies and I counted 40 pheasants, 26 roosters and 14 hens! Some of these birds were just the fattest oldest roosters I have ever seen too! I got an itch to get out shooting already! Seven months to go!

How about you guys? Seeing anything lately?


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

In Western MN 2 weeks ago I saw about 20 in a 5 mile stretch. If we have a good nesting weather in the spring this fall could be really good.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I even saw 2 roosters on the way to work this morning up here at Bottineau.


----------



## pheasantslayer (May 13, 2004)

Way too many roosters left in the SW. Probably have about a hundred in the yard and too many to count in the CRP. Lucky we didn't have a hard winter or it would have been a holocaust for the hens. I think if we have a warm hatching season with no hail and no drought, it could be one of the best pheasant seasons we've ever had. Just prayin that we can get a good year for a good hatch cuz if we do it could be a year to remember.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nope...Haven't seen a bird all winter!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

12.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Those roosters are awesome this time of the year....bright red wattles really show up.They should start crowing next month.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I was with simonson on that trip and it was a blast seeing all the big roosters in the ditch it made up for the poor fiishing.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Ummm...Like I said, I havn't seen a bird in Dickey county all winter. They must have all migrated up to Lamoure county.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

I live in Lamoure County and see at least a dozen roosters every day and that is only on the main roads. If the weather stays the way it is, this year will be exellent. :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

This thread is causing me some serious insanity! 7 MONTHS AWAY 

I want to hunt now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I can vouch for that...No pheasants in the S.E. They all migrated into South Dakota...Nothin, but a few prarie carp! Grand Forks county is loaded though...Inkster is Ground Zero...Plan your trip now!


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I've seen a ton of roosters that have made it through this winter. With a fairly good spring this will definitely be an awesome year in the Dakotas for rooster hunting!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Mom still reports pheasants coming into the yard out at the farm.
I don't remember the exact number, I think ten.

Means hunting pheasants in October will be another great year around
there.


----------

